# pets in JBR



## elliemayray (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi everyone, This is my very first post on here and i'd be extremely grateful for any replies. My husband and I are moving out to Dubai in early to mid June and we would really like to live in the Marina,hopefully one of the Sadaf towers. We have a cat that we adopted in Bahrain and she would be coming with us. Please,could anyone tell me what the situation is regarding cats in the marina buildings. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Pets are not allowed in JBR. 
Other buildings in The Marina are usually OK but it depends on the community regs for each building.


----------



## elliemayray (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for getting back to me,i appreciate it x


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

There are lots of pets in JBR, but they are officially not allowed. We have a cat and have lived in JBR for several years.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You shouldn't have a problem with having a cat in your apartment. I know a few people who've had cats while living in JBR. 

Having said that, is living in JBR a must? There's a lot more to the Marina than JBR and most of the other buildings allow pets.


----------



## elliemayray (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for your feedback guys,much appreciated. I mentioned JBR because i saw a lovely apartment in one of the Sadaf buildings that looked perfect. Basically we want to be very close to the beach and we can go up to 140K. If anyone can recommend anywhere to put on my 'to see' list i'd be very grateful.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm in Sadaf 7 ... and have a cat ... no problems whatsoever.


----------



## rosy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Guys
Can I ask a logistic question
If pets are not allowed how did you smuggle your cats past reception / concierge?
I am looking to maybe take a job soon and had my heart set on JBR much more than Marina
and all this pet ban thing is really stressing me out!
If you can get away with it, whats the worst that happens? A fine or eviction?
And my cat is a housecat, hes a pedigree cat and has never lived outdoors in London so he will hopefully adjust fine.
But how do i smuggle him in?
Or should i not even try because its going to be a constant battle to get him and out without being fined / caught / imprisoned

Gosh the lengths we go to for our furry family members!

xx


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

... See post before yours ...


----------



## rosy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Ari,
I saw your answer
but i dont understand how
like arent there security guards or concierge who initially would see you wheel in a carry case with a cat in it along with your luggage?

sorry if i sound thick


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Contrary to popular belief, the security staff in JBR are a joke.

When I first got my cat ... I would walk up and down with him in a carrier for vet trips ... 

My cat would be meowing the eff out and the guards could seem to care less.

This was on Sadaf 7 though ... I'm not sure if you'll get the same treatment (or lack there of) in your tower.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Some buildings it isn't enforced. That said, that could always change without notice. It is a risk and the chances are you'd be fine. But a risk is only worth it if you're prepared for the consequence...which could be eviction and could be with none of your upfront rent back.

Sorry. Don't want to scare you. Just that you should know what *could happen*, even if it might not be likely.


----------



## rosy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks guys really appreciate it
Lol at "miaow the eff" out!!!


----------

